# mini PC als Internet Radio



## edge1984 (10. August 2015)

Hallo

Ist möglich einen alten mini PC so einzurichten?  Das er per Knopfdruck hochfahrt und ohne einen Tasten Eingabe (auch ohne Monitor)  ein Internet Radio Stream empfangt. Der PC soll an eine HiFi Anlage angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Stueppi (10. August 2015)

müsste möglich sein. du musst ja nur deien browser in den autostart bekommen und den online radiosender als startaddresse einstellen.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. August 2015)

Möglich ist es! Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht das ganze mit einem Raspberry PI zu realisieren?


----------



## edge1984 (10. August 2015)

Es soll möglich günstig  sein. Bisher nutzte ich mein Desktop PC oder meine Ouya dafür. Der PC frisst dabei zur Viel Strom und bei der Ouya muss immer erst ins Menü.  Und wahr so ein mini PC ja ein guter Ersatz.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. August 2015)

Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben?

Der Raspberry PI kostet mit dem Zubehör so ca. 60 EUR.
Das gute an dem PI ist, dass er kaum Strom verbraucht.


----------



## edge1984 (10. August 2015)

30€ würde ich ausgeben.  Und maximal 20 Watt ist der mini PC auch Sparsam.


----------



## Hatuja (10. August 2015)

Auf unserem "Büro-Radio" liegt ein VLC im Autostart, der automatisch mit einer Playlist mit diversen Radiosendern startet. Beim VLC kannst du auch das Web-Interface aktivieren, sodass du die Sender wechseln, Lautstärke ändern, etc. kannst. Das ist sehr praktisch!

VLC gibt es grundsätzlich auch für den Pi. Ob er mittlerweile allerdings auch alle Features unterstützt, weiß ich nicht. Hardware-Beschleunigung für Videos kann er, glaube ich zumindest, nicht. Aber das bräuchtest du ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## norse (13. August 2015)

mit einem Pi geht's. Sei es ein Kodi das drauf läuft oder ein extra dafür angepasstes Android  einfach ein wenig google bedienen, gibt tuasende Anleitungen und Ideen. hier im Forum ist doch einer dabei sein eigenes Android Radio mit Tablet zu bauen, das sollte dir helfen!

hier mal eine Anregung: Selbstbau Raspberry Pi Internetradio mit Kodi aus Holz - Hobbykeller - Kodinerds.net


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

Blöde Frage, warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein stinknormales Internet-Radio?


----------



## edge1984 (21. August 2015)

Weil bisher sehr Schlecht Erfahrung mit Internet Radios habe und die auch treuer sind.   Der mini PC Arbeite jetzt als Internet Radio mit Debain 8 und Mplayer


----------

